# My story- I need help



## Whitney77 (Oct 11, 2016)

I am a 22 year old female and been perfectly healthy for pretty much my whole life. When I was 18 I became pregnant I got really bad diarreah. I thought I had a stomach virus and tried to just ride it out. After I week I couldn't take it any longer I didn't have a family doctor so I told my obgyn and he ordered stool cultures, everything came back normal he told me to find a family doctor. I did not take his advice three years later I was still suffering with diarrhea I could barely eat and any time I did eat I regretted that choice. I weighed 105 lbs. And looked pretty sick all the time. I got a family doctor and done more stoll culture and a gallbladder test that came back perfect. The doctor prescribed me Bently and called me the same day to come back in for new prescriptions I had H.pylori I finished my antibiotics and I gained 20 lbs. I still had diarrhea the only thing the antibiotics helped was my weight. I went back still complaining about my diarrhea that had been non stop. I done a colonoscopy and 1000 blood test. The doctors tell me I have ibs.Itake hyoscyamine daily, it takes the pain away but I can deal with the pain I CANNOT deal with diarrhea everyday of my life.I havr takwn wellbutrin and buspar my doctor keeps prescriving me anxiety medication, i DO NOT suffer from anxiety and if i do its an effect from the real prpblem the diarreah. I don't understand the connection between h.pylori and ibs but their had to be something I can do. If any one has had H.pylori or has any information I will greatly appreciate it.


----------

